

Show HN: roundabout.io - Jobs for devs by devs (London) - sarhus

Roundabout.io is a job list for startups/companies in London.<p>It isn't fancy, and it doesn't want to disrupt anything. It's a simple job list, with jobs from real startups/companies in London.
It's invitation only, and it's moderated (only to avoid recruiters).<p>Feedback/comments/critics please!<p>http://roundabout.io
======
mocko
One comment - I'm a Python dev _and_ cloud / systems infrastructure guy and
I'd love to see jobs listed here. Can we broaden the term from "developers"?

~~~
sarhus
Yes. There are few systems infrastructure openings (see pusher for example).
Those posts are welcome. I've only banned PR/Marketing/SEO from the list (and
dozen of recruiters).

------
asselinpaul
<http://roundabout.io>

------
ig1
How is it different from <http://workinstartups.com/> ?

------
orangethirty
Could you share your tech details (stack, etc.)?

------
user1241320
at last! i hate recruiters!

------
mocko
As a London geek: amen!

------
SzabokaDesigns
Keep it up Roundabout! :)

